# 2nd oil painting



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

I call this one "First flight with Superman". Just trying to have fun with the oils, its not complete I will detail it when it dries more ;-)


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol! Thats awesome and really unique! Thats having fun with art!


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks so much. I'm falling in love with oils. The colors are so rich. Ill be sure to post when I'm finished with this one.


----------

